# Is Calarts worth the debt?



## Dain Kabowaski (May 22, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I recently was accepted into, and put down my deposit on Calarts film school next year, but I got a rather lame financial aid package and I will end up going about 37k into debt every year If
I stay at Calarts all 4 years I'll come out of school around 150k in debt. Personally this is incredibly daunting but people tell me not to worry about it. _Will_ I be able to pay of a 150k debt on a Calarts film school diploma? If not, I am most likely going to try to transfer next year to USC, NYU, UCLA, or any other cheaper school just to get a diploma and get into the business. Any suggestions on what I should do or where I should go? 

Thanks!


----------



## sweetfiend (May 23, 2013)

Go to community college. Apply as junior. Save 50%


----------



## freakyfreddy (May 24, 2013)

sweetfiend said:


> Go to community college. Apply as junior. Save 50%


 
I agree.


----------



## JasonGW (May 24, 2013)

I will further agree with that statement. I just completed my time at a community college yesterday (hooray, graduated with 3 AA's , and it was just shy of *free*, factoring in books and, of course, the time I had to take off because I couldn't really work full time. I worked hard, kept my grades up, and in the fall I'm transferring to UCLA school of film. Between grants and scholarships I've been awarded, I will come out of UCLA with ZERO student loan debt, which is all kinds of awesome, if you ask me.

My community college advice to you is this: do your general ed classes first, especially math if you're not great at it. It sucks to have it lingering over your head while you're attempting to transfer .


----------



## Cinemartini (Jun 17, 2013)

DON'T DO IT!!!   No one will EVER ask you what school you went too!  I've been in the Film/Video business for over 25 years, where I went to school was only in casual conversation.  Back in the day, you had to go to film school, the equipment  we used cost 100's of thousands of dollars and the only way to get to use it was to go to a school that had it.  Now, you can have a great camera, and editing for a few thousand dollars, and it will look great.  No need to pay thousands of dollars on film, processing and edit time.  One thing you do get out of school is contacts,  I still work with some people I met at school and we've had this same discussion.
What would I do knowing what I know now?   Save  money, go to LA, check Craigslist and work as a PA on everything, whether it pays or not.   That's what you'll be doing when you get out of ( Name of School) Film School and you will be 4 years ahead of you peers.  If you want to be a DP, talk to him on the set and watch him light. If you want to direct, talk to her and listen to her direct.  You will meet people who have the same interest's as you.  This is more of a  business of who you know not what you know.   And most of all,  shoot and edit your own films, you will learn more doing this than at any film school.   I know I will get a lot of flak for my advice, The truth is the Truth.  I've worked with a lot people who have wasted their money on an overpaid college professor when it could be used to shoot a low budget feature instead.
If you do decide to go, the community college and transfer into another school route is the best.  Just make sure your credits will transfer.


----------



## Bettina Smith (Aug 18, 2014)

I have researched, visited, and auditioned for many art schools around the world and none have impressed me quite like CalArts: with it's motivated student body, exciting artistic community, exceptionally talented faculty, beautiful California campus and notorious social life. I honestly could not have imagined a better place to live, work and learn.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 2, 2014)

Bettina Smith said:


> I have researched, visited, and auditioned for many art schools around the world and none have impressed me quite like CalArts: with it's motivated student body, exciting artistic community, exceptionally talented faculty, beautiful California campus and notorious social life. I honestly could not have imagined a better place to live, work and learn.



I've created a new Film School Tour notes forum if anyone wants to post their experiences touring this school (or any experience) there. 

It seems that tours of film schools have been very influential in people's decisions so I thought it would be great to have a place where people can share their experiences on them.

If you have time.. please post your tour experiences with CalArts in the forum below.

http://www.studentfilms.com/forums/film-school-tour-notes.78/


----------

